# Game 4: Denver Nuggets (1-2) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0-3)



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

You know the old saying.....4th time's the charm...pretty sure that's how it goes...

We get to see Mudiay so that should be interesting.



For Jamel: http://www.tankathon.com/


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I predict the Lakers first victory of the season.

Kobe will only miss 10 shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mudiay vs. Russell should be fun. Need a win at home before hitting the road.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Win or lose ... at least try to look like a team!


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Randle vs Faried should be fun too. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661710792589340672
So who starts at 5?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Uncle Drew said:


> Randle vs Faried should be fun too.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661710792589340672
> So who starts at 5?


Only other center I see on their roster is Nurkic.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd expect them to go small with Arthur or Hickson. We need to attack, try to get them in some foul trouble. They have zero depth up front.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

F- this Kelly/Bass front court

F- Kobe already taking two threes


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jordan Clarkson is having himself a great start to the night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

36-30 after one. Defense is still garbage but our offense looks pretty good.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

JC continues to look great this season. I wish we could see DLo and JC on the court for an extended period without Kobe.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sooooo...I think its pretty safe to say Clarkson is now the Lakers best player...maybe Randle could change that

Wow...really glad the Lakers decided to buy a 2nd round pick


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rookie matchup has been disappointing. Combined 0/7.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And we've lost the lead. We're letting Mike freakin' Miller beat us out there.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Why does Byron hate Tarik Black so much?!?

Newsflash Byron....KELLY SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Was expecting more from Bass. He's playing hard, doing a good job crashing the boards, but he just can't buy a bucket.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Randle quickly becoming one of my favorite players.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Why does Byron hate Tarik Black so much?!?
> 
> Newsflash Byron....KELLY SUCKS!!!!


Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

yes! kelly out, black in!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Russell's shots look good, just not going in.

Lou Williams all over the boards tonight. Nice to see. Five rebounds already.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

JC's 4/5 first quarter is rewarded with 7 minutes on the bench.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Russell is playing uninspired ball. Im with Uncle Drew on this...we need DLo and Russell playing WITHOUT KOBE.

Its starting to become clear Kobe is hindering the growth of our younger players....Sure we might win a few more games but who cares about that


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad shot, Kobe. Move the ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

D'Angelo finally hits.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kobe triple teamed, doesnt pass, 4 pump fakes, brick, then fouls....oh Kobe you hard headed SOB


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Faried killing us. 

Black with the board and putback.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like Randle got poked in the eye. Headed to the locker room before the half ends.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For those of you wanting D'Lo & JC together without Kobe, they're doing that now (with Black, Bass and Lou).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jordan Clarkson! 20 points already. Only missed one shot thus far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not even going to be mad at that shot. Clarkson wanted to see how hot he was from deep. 

60-57 Nuggets at half.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Well DLo has 5 ast but I think four of those were just basic passes to Clarkson behind the 3pt line whos on fire


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Hope Julius is ok. 

JC probably has the biggest gripe with Kobe's shot selection. He's been our best perimeter player so far by a good margin. 

D'Angelo still looks lost/tentative. Outside of looking for his mid-range shot, it seems like he makes his mind up where he's going to pass before the play develops. Still needs to pick up the pace. 

Not a great showing from Mudiay so far. I hope DLo guards him more in the 2nd half.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> Well DLo has 5 ast but I think four of those were just basic passes to Clarkson behind the 3pt line whos on fire


Yea, except for that first whip pass. 

It's frustrating watching him play so tentative. Missed shots are one thing, but attack, dammit, create something. He made a good move on Mudiay to his strong side and automatically stopped and tried to kick it back to Bass.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Word is Julius got poked in the eye and is going to try to play with goggles. Testing them now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Randle rocking the goggles to start the second half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

D'Lo with a triple to start the half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the perfect pass on the fast break to D'Lo for the easy layup.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great start to the half for the Lakers.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sweet DLo!

Randle just turned into Horace Grant


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Even Hibbert's getting in on the action with the jam.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bizarre sequence there. 

Kobe, STOP SHOOTING 3'S.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Take a drink every time Hibbert falls to the ground!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Refs letting them play. 

Mudiay's first basket comes on a 4-point play. Ugh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Started off great. Not doing much right now. Things are a little chaotic now. Much needed timeout.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

So Kobe is certainly taking a ton of bad shots, but in his defense, our youngsters are terrible at reading the D and making timely cuts. Whether it's because they don't recognize it or perhaps they don't bother because Kobe won't pass it anyway, but that has to improve.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

oooooooooooo shit Randle!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All of Kobe's triples, minus his first one, have been extremely short. Stop shooting them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another Mudiay three, this time off glass.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our defense is just too pathetic.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Seriously, though. 93 points on 50% shooting through 3 quarters.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers get fouled on back to back threes. Nice.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks like Byron's sticking with Tarik.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lou gets fouled AGAIN on a 3-point attempt.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

So, honestly, if Huertas is not even going to look at the rim and is just going to bring the ball up and give it to Nick or Lou, I'd rather put another defender out there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn. Will Barton with the throwdown.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 10 again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lou Williams looking like James Harden out there with how often he's getting to the line tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Back to a 6-point game. Just need to get a couple stops.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Uncle Drew said:


> So, honestly, if Huertas is not even going to look at the rim and is just going to bring the ball up and give it to Nick or Lou, I'd rather put another defender out there.


Yeah, I dont know what his deal is so far. He was very verbal and making crisp passes in the preseason....now he's not even trying to be like that...very meek


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shoot that, Clarkson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unreal. Lou Williams fouled AGAIN on a 3-point attempt. Never seen this before.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn. Tough shot by Gallo plus the foul.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And back down 8. Fantastic.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

It's really sad to watch Kobe like this. He's been a bad defender for years, and we knew he wouldn't be able to create his own shot like he used to. But now he can't even come close on wide open looks. I mean, he's missing the rim entirely. 

Painful to watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Faried owns us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Clarkson air balls a 3. Then Gallo scores plus the foul again. Game over.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pathetic defense.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

No DLo down the stretch

No win, no development for DLo....double crap


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

16 of the next 20 on the road. This could get really bad.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Byron refuses to sit Kobe even though JC, Lou and Russell were playing better smh.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Byron's hands are really tied with Kobe. I mean it's clear he's hurting the team right now, but he can't sit him. He's closing with Lou which means either DLo or JC have to sit. 

Mudiay managed to put up some decent numbers (12 and 10), but he wasn't overly impressive. Fairly good at getting to the rim, some nice passes. Had a terrible shooting night. 

DLo started to catch a little rhythm in the 3rd, then got his 4th foul and never saw the floor again. Frustrating. If Byron knows he's going to play Lou and Kobe to close the game, why not let DLo or JC run the second unit in the early 4th?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Worst records in NBA history: 

1. 2011-12 Charlotte Bobcats (7-59)
2. 1972-73 Philadelphia 76ers (9-73)
3. 1992-93 Dallas Mavericks (11-71)

Nah ... too early in the season for this!


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

So here's the stat line for the two rookie PGs

Mudiay: 12 pts, 10 ast, 6 TO, 2 reb, 1 stl, 1 blk in 31 min. 3/13 FGs, 3/4 3 pt FG.

Russell: 7 pts, 6 ast, 1 TO, 2 reb in 20 min. 3/11 FGs, 1/5 3 pt FG. 

Similar numbers considering how much more Mudiay played. Mudiay continues to turn the ball over at a high rate, not all his fault, though. Guess you can give the edge to Mudiay since his team won and he was a +10 on the floor. They didn't go head to head much in the first half, and DLo only played about 6 min in the 2nd half. 
Mudiay clearly has more free reign right now, but I would say he was less than impressive. He took some awful shots and was not even close on many. 
DLo still can't find the touch, either. Racked up a few assists off of JC's hot hand, but pretty bad game for him as well. 
About what you'd expect from two rookie PGs, I guess.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

imo this is a brilliant strategy by Mitch Kuptchak..Bring in a terrible coach...bring in some shitty veterans....give the impression of trying to win but actually tanking...stroking Kobe's ego by continuing to play him and letting him shoot them out of games..do so badly that they end up with a top 3 pick and don't have to give it to Philadelphia. Whether intentionally or unintentionally..being a really shitty team is the best thing for the Lakers right now.

Kobe retires...other shitty players contracts expire and then they start fresh next year.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Draft express broke down the rookie match-up. Basically a draw for the first round. 

http://www.draftexpress.com/article...manuel-Mudiay-2015-16-NBA-Matchup-Video-5316/


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://gfycat.com/WarmheartedBothCurlew


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> "I’ve got to balance that -- just knowing [Russell is] young," Scott said.* "And he’s going to have to experience that stuff as far as the fourth quarter when the game is on the line, because that’s the only way he’s going to really learn."
> 
> If that is truly the case, then Russell should have been out there.*
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/losangeles-...rth-quarter-play-veteran-lou-williams-instead

Byron is leaving a lot to be desired...He is not putting DLo in the BEST position to succeed/learn. Byron is too rigid in his substitutions early in games and then puts in veteran trash at the end of games in hopes of getting a lucky win.

IMO there is no excuse that DLo sat out the last 17+ minutes of the game. This season is 100% about development, not wins. I can handle 82 losses this year BUT IT BETTER BE WITH OUR YOUNG CORE PLAYING!!!!

Im not #teamtank but screw winning games! Get Nance out there! Get DLo out there in the 4th qtr. Get Anthony Brown out there! If they suck ass SO WHAT, keep playing them!!

WTF are we doing trying to have Nick and Lou as saviors?!? What the hell is that going to accomplish?!? A game the Lakers win with veterans on the floor to close it out is a win that doesnt mean shit. 

Another note....Did Black and Hibbert ever play at the same time in the 2nd half??? I dont think they did. Hibbert is one of the few veterans that should get a lot of PT....So Byron is okay with a Bass/Kelly frontcourt but not Hibbert/Black?!? Maybe Im nitpicking on this point but that seems very strange to me.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Uncle Drew said:


> Draft express broke down the rookie match-up. Basically a draw for the first round.
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/article...manuel-Mudiay-2015-16-NBA-Matchup-Video-5316/


Good stuff by Mike Schmitz as usual... better with the sound off. Love his analysis... hate his musical choices.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> Byron is leaving a lot to be desired...He is not putting DLo in the BEST position to succeed/learn. Byron is too rigid in his substitutions early in games and then puts in veteran trash at the end of games in hopes of getting a lucky win.
> 
> IMO there is no excuse that DLo sat out the last 17+ minutes of the game. This season is 100% about development, not wins. I can handle 82 losses this year BUT IT BETTER BE WITH OUR YOUNG CORE PLAYING!!!!


Agreed. Byron's in a tough position when it comes to Kobe. Not so when it comes to Huertas, Kelley, Bass, etc. Just doesn't make sense. 

Not only are JC and Randle part of the young core we need to develop, they've arguably been our best players this season. Should avg at least 33-35 min a game if they're not fatigued or in foul trouble. 

And if Lou is going to play >25 min, then Huertas should be playing spot minutes at most. I don't even mind closing with Lou, but then why have Huertas run the second unit in the 4th? I'd be okay with bringing DLo along slowly if there was a better option. Huertas is not that.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> The Lakers are giving up an average of 113 points per 100 possessions so far this season, ranking them dead last in the NBA. Teams are shooting 48.6 percent overall against them (second worst in the NBA) and the Lakers are last in the league at creating turnovers (11.6 percent of opponent possessions end in a turnover). The Lakers’ pick-and-roll coverage is a disaster in style for the bigs they have on the roster. Roy Hibbert isn’t a defensive savior used that way, the Laker defense is only two points per 100 possessions better when he plays (and is still allowing 112 points per 100 with him on the court).
> 
> This will be Byron Scott’s fifth straight team to finish in the bottom 10 in defensive efficiency (going back to his Cleveland days). If you’re going to say he doesn’t have the talent on the roster, I will note that last season’s Sixers were 13th in the league in defensive efficiency. And that right now the Timberwolves, Celtics, and Magic are all in the top 10 in defensive efficiency.


http://nba.nbcsports.com/2015/11/04...-out-if-they-want/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs
Our "Defense first" coach laides and gentleman


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Our "Defense first" coach laides and gentleman


Who called him a "defense first" coach?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

RollWithEm said:


> Who called him a "defense first" coach?


Byron Scott called Byron Scott a "defensive first" coach


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Byron Scott called Byron Scott a "defensive first" coach


Ah.


----------

